# Eric James-Olson .99Cents Sale



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

*** FOUR NOVELS: .99CENTS EACH APRIL 17-24*** 

































BUT THE ANGELS NEVER CAME http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Never-Came-Eric-James-Olson-ebook/dp/B00H92JWO2/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396559894&sr=1-3










Praise:
Of all the books I have won from Goodreads, this was the most fun to read. I read the whole book in about a day and a half. This one is really hard to put down.

This book is...set in a dystopian universe similar to Cormac McCarthy's "The Road" in which a tribe of people are making a pilgrimage to a Holy place while occasionally being attacked by cannibals.

The story within the story is being told by an old man in the group to a young boy. He is telling the young man about folk hero character named Abraham, and the history of their pilgrimage. The novel is full of religious and mythological references, but I won't get into those in order to avoid spoilers.

In conclusion, buy this book. Eric James-Olson is onto something with this series. [Goodreads reviewer]

"But the Angels Never Came" is a wonderful surprise of a novel that takes place in the distant future, when civilization has all but collapsed. As a nomadic tribe journeys on a pilgrimage to a holy place, the books narrator, known to us only as the Storyteller, slowly unravels the story of Abraham, who, on the day his world crumbles, makes a fateful decision to escape. Amid civil unrest and under the threat of martial law, Abraham, his wife Sarah, and their son Iniko choose to leave their city and seek refuge at an abandoned hotel high atop a mountain. As they cross a withered country, they encounter several others and the limits of what they are willing to do to survive are put to the ultimate test.

Part Biblical allegory, part apocalyptic "road" story, "But the Angels Never Came" paints a pretty stark and realistic world where trust and faith are nearly nonexistent. Through the use of parallel narratives, the author conveys a true sense of history, while slowly and deftly showing the consequences a single can action can have.

Thought-provoking, rich in characters, and containing moments of genuine horror and suspense, "But the Angels Came" is an important book that, through our responses to the events within, reveal as much about us (the reader) as it does the characters. (Goodreads Reviewer)

FARMERS AND CANNIBALS: http://www.amazon.com/Farmers-Cannibals-Eric-James-Olson-ebook/dp/B00FJ6DONK/ref=la_B00J2XS4RW_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396559933&sr=1-2










PRAISE:
Farmers and Cannibals is a futuristic story in which the main protagonist, Cain, arrives at farm colony 984 amid chaotic and alarming change. From the outset of this book we are left in no doubt that the world beyond the farm is as dangerous a place as it is possible to be, where death is not only a possibility but a given. But danger lurks within the colony, too and Cain doesn't know who he can trust. The suspicious death of his superior leaves him in a vulnerable position. (GOODREADS REVIEWER)

The graphic nature of this hostile world is brilliantly painted by author, Eric James Olson. It is a world in which I don't want to live but am fascinated by nevertheless. The mysterious EL hovers unseen over the story, drawing in the idealistic cannibal, Dingane, who believes liberation from the oppressors is close at hand. Even though the word cannibal conjures up images we would rather not contemplate, these are people, too, driven to extremes by the colonists. Marginalised and oppressed, they are forced by circumstances to turn to cannibalism to survive. (GOODREADS REVIEWER)

One of the elements I liked about this story was the author's ability to make us feel empathy for both sides in this struggle. As a debut novel it has a lot of merit ... Without giving anything away, I enjoyed the ending; it was how I wanted it to end. I look forward to reading more from this author. [Amazon Reviewer]

_JUST AFTER THE FALL:_ http://www.amazon.com/Just-After-Fall-Eric-James-Olson-ebook/dp/B00J15G8G0/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1396559763&sr=1-1 









Praise:

"I really loved the commitment and undying love between Lawrence and Maria. I love a true love story with pure commitment and not letting anything get in their way to be reunited" (Goodreads).

"I don't often give 5 stars, but this was a very good read" (Goodreads).

"The writing was vivid and the plot was clever. It was a page turner and it made me think in new ways. The whole story stitched together beautifully and even though it was part of a series (and I hadn't read the previous books), I didn't feel lost with the story" (Goodreads).

"Similar to But the Angels Never Came, James-Olson explores the concept of storytelling and how stories are used to form morality. One of the sections follows a futuristic religious leader who uses the story as a sermon. In another section, a futuristic history professor uses the story as the subject of a lecture. And then of course there is Abraham. And just like in the other two novels, he uses stories to get what he wants" (N.S. Foley).

The Church Peak Hotel: Revisited http://www.amazon.com/Church-Peak-Hotel-Revisited-ebook/dp/B00L9QGHN8/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_kin?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1405448780&sr=1-1&keywords=the+church+peak+hotel%3A+revisited










PRAISE:

"The author truly has a brilliant mind" (GOODREADS).

"The stories deliver memorable characters both good and evil, suspense, horror, and some interesting ideas about... education and war... in the future" (Sam Mitchell)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Next story in the series Short Stories from the Year 2065 and the Decades that Followed is FREE today 2/1 - 2/3.


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

The next story from the series _Short Stories From the Year 2065 and the Decades that Followed_ is FREE TODAY 2/23 - 2/25


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

**TWO NOVELS: FARMERS AND CANNIBALS and BUT THE ANGELS NEVER CAME for 99CENTS 4/6 - 4/12**

**ALL SHORT STORIES FREE** "Cain's Education" "Red Oblong Dots" "Cain Answered" "The First Woman: A Short Comedy"


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Check out the latest Dark Tale From the Year 2065 and the Decades that Followed


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cain's Education Free today


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Free: May 25-26. Check it out!


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

All four novels are on sale for .99cents July 20 - July 26. Individual short stories from The Church Peak Hotel: Revisited are Free July 20-24. HAPPY SUMMER!


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Check these out on Amazon!


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Giving the whole series away!


----------



## Ejamesolson1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Last day for the deal!


----------

